

Depression gene 'discovered' - dreamz
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Health--Science/Depression-gene-discovered/articleshow/4550812.cms

======
defen
My favorite just-so story about the roots of depression is that it emerged
during the last glacial period as a response to extreme cold weather. It's a
behavioral adaptation that would have made it easier for humans to remain
indoors for long periods of time without going crazy/killing each other.

~~~
sachmanb
other species get depressed too, though. got a link about this? i tried
searching around but didn't find anything useful.

~~~
defen
I couldn't find a good pithy blog post explaining it, so instead I'll direct
you to a couple things I did find. I first read about it here (search for
'cave'): <http://www.arthurdevany.com/2005/06/weepy_relatives.html>

Which led me to Randolph Nesse: <http://www-personal.umich.edu/~nesse/> who
wrote this book: [http://www.amazon.com/Why-We-Get-Sick-
Darwinian/dp/067974674...](http://www.amazon.com/Why-We-Get-Sick-
Darwinian/dp/0679746749)

------
nihilocrat
That's odd, I thought the gene had already been discovered, because I thought
I got it from my mom.

It's one of those things I just never bothered questioning, but now I'm
confused all of a sudden.

